# Todays smoke!! Panhandle wild hog and fresh gulf shrimp!!!  With Q-View!!



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

I was at the Piney Woods plantation getting some peppers for my hot sauce experiment.

Jerry gave me some more venison and in the pile of packages I saw one that the word PORK was written on..

I asked and he said it is wild hog. I assume it came off the plantation.

Went to the beach yesterday and picked up 3 pounds of jumbo head on shrimp on the way home.

The pork got SPOG and a coating of old bay.

The shrimp got a few sticks of butter,old bay,pepper and 5 cloves of Daves tasty garlic chopped in.

Did a 2-2-1 on the ribs with local pecan from my neighbor K-Dog. 225 in the WSM.

Life is good here on the panhandle.

Many thanks to Piney Woods, Dave Omark and Raptor.


























The Woman is not a big wild game eating fan.

She loves the summer sausage that I made last month...75% venison.

She tried the hog and said what is this..I told her.. She tried some more and then decided that she didn't like it because the ribs looked human...hahahahahahahhahhahahhahahhahaha

  More for me....

  Have a great day!!!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Aug 15, 2011)

nice craig........................ gonna have to make a trip to the panhandle....... you and k-dog r killin me............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

Come on down!!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 15, 2011)

great looking grub craig.. nice job Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## rdknb (Aug 15, 2011)

That looks good, isn't the pan handle called the Emerald Isle?


----------



## miamirick (Aug 15, 2011)

looks good   nothing like wild hog   ive shot quitre a few of them on the hunting ranches in the middle of the state   most of the ranchers like you to shoot em cause they tear up the land so much


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks great tell her it was a big ole ugly hog that was shot across the street from camp


----------



## bamafan (Aug 15, 2011)

What was that address Craig?


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> That looks good, isn't the pan handle called the Emerald Isle?


Nope ...thats up in NC...

         Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 15, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Looks great tell her it was a big ole ugly hog that was shot across the street from camp


Hahahahaha... she sez those ribs give her the creeps...

I think they are kinda tasty...
 




BAMAFAN said:


> What was that address Craig?


Old Town Ponce...cant miss us...

  Be slicing that bacon tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great Craig!

Gotta love those Gulf shrimp!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 16, 2011)

Lookin good i bet that hog was tastey


----------



## moikel (Aug 16, 2011)

Only ate it twice down here,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Caught live with pig hunting dogs,wormed,fed up on regular type food. Was pretty good,big sideline for hunters with specialist dogs all over country,Chillers will buy it ay $1.25 a kg or thereabouts short gutted,liver ,kidney,heart in. Then shipped to Europe. If the germans saw them eating dead roos & other road kill they might have second thoughts
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your batch looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2011)

All looks good from here, Craig!!

Bear


----------



## flutterbye1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks amazing!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





             So miss fresh seafood, very very hard to find any around me


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2011)

That is what I call ribs.........the way they shoud be cooked and served..........

.....you are spoiled rotten when it comes to "heathen" cuisine.....I'm jealous.....


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 16, 2011)

Man all that look good from Arizona


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great from here to buddy! You are living the life, Large.


----------



## roller (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great !!! You did a number on that Pig...way to go !!1


----------



## venture (Aug 16, 2011)

Another great meal Craig.  Tell your wife she is not supposed to eat the ribs, just the meat.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 16, 2011)

Venture said:


> Another great meal Craig.  Tell your wife she is not supposed to eat the ribs, just the meat.  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Merv..  She ate the shrimp...the pork is mine...not a problem..

I was grinding up some venison today...a shoulder from the shot side...it was kinda messy.

She wouldn't enter the area while I was boning and washing it...hahahahhahhaa.

I guess she has learned to tolerate beef and store bought pork.

  Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## alelover (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great Craig. Sorry we couldn't hook up while I was down there. Next time for sure. How'd the hot sauce come out?


----------

